
Google Could Platform: Introducing custom machine types - kiwidrew
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/11/introducing-Custom-Machine-Types-the-freedom-to-configure-the-best-VM-shape-for-your-workload.html
======
kiwidrew
This is a great new feature! I always disliked the fact that cloud providers
sized their instances using a "power-of-2" approach. Now, with Compute Engine,
it looks like I can choose any reasonable CPU/memory ratio (between 0.9 and
6.5) as well as any reasonable magnitude (between 1 and 32).

